# discus friendly substrate



## markus (10 Feb 2010)

Hi 

      Am looking for a good substrate to encorage plant growth,in a planted discus aquarium,will also be topping this up with an inch of 2/3mm gravel,anyone any ideas 
                                                                    thanks......Mark


----------



## mlgt (2 Mar 2010)

I use plain black gravel and over the years I guess the gravel has a good source of bacteria etc and build a decent worthy substrate.

I do dose with EI and easycarbo though. However some people swear by getting a decent substrate etc even before they added their fish and plants.

Its a bonus, but in the long run the minerals in the substrate fade over time regardless.

Rik


----------



## Colinlp (2 Mar 2010)

A dark substrate will encourage peppering on the Discus. I would consider covering whatever substrate you do get with a light coloured one


----------



## mlgt (2 Mar 2010)

It all depends on what you fancy. I chose fine gravel as its easy to clean and for plants. 

Also if any food sit on top of the gravel the discus can see it perfectly well. Generally all discus food are coloured so the ever so diligent discus fish will enjoy wolfing down the pellets that may sit on top of gravel.

If you keep other fish along, such as corys etc might prefer sand. I have been wanting to try black sand but opted against it as over time it can compact quite densly and harded to gravel vac.

R


----------



## markus (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys    have decided to go with eco complete with sand on top as i'm sure discus and corys will appreciate this .   
   Colin reckon you could be right about the peppering as i'm sure i've read this somewhere before.


----------

